# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Mijn dochter van 9 wil dood,wat moet ik doen?

## essie30

hoi hoi,

ik heb een behoorlijk groot probleem

misschien is er iemand die mij kan helpen..
ik heb een relatie gehad met iemand waar het niet altijd evenvlekkeloos verliep
mijn ex dronk en maakte ruzie

uiteinderlijk heb ik de relatie stopgezet omwille van mijn dochter en mij.

nu bijna 3 jaar verder en ik woon sinds 2 maanden weer samen met wel een lieve man, na anderhalf jaar latten.
in het verleden zei mijn dochter dat ze dood wou en dat zei ze altijd op school.
ze heeft onderzoeken gehad en daar kwam uit dat ze hoger begaaft was dan de andere kinderen van haar klas en dat ze last had van emotionele schade van die relatie van "vroeger" 

mijn vriend en ik zijn al die tijd bezig om haar een goed leven te geven..
ze krijgt alles wat haar hartje begeerd, ze wordt hier niet geslagen, ze krijgt altijd eten wat ze lekker vind, ze heeft rust en regelmaat en we luisteren ook naar haar en praten met haar.
nu werdt ik net opgebeld door haar juf met de vraag of ik vanmiddag praten wil op school.
dus ik heb gevraagt aan mn dochter hoe t gaat op school en ze zei dat het gewoon goed ging.
na verder vragen zei ze dat ze op school heb geroepen dat ze dood wilde.
en de reden was omdat kinderen zeiden dat ze neus peuterde.
ik vind dit een stomme reden en ik dacht eerlijk waar dat het prima ging met mn dochter.. dit kwam aan als een stomp in mijn gezicht..
ik weet niet meer wat ik hier aan kan doen.. misschien weet iemand het hier??
alvast bedankt voor een wederwoord
groetjes van essie30

----------


## Earth

Hey,

Dat je dochter zo reageerde toen dat je die relatie had is zeer begrijpelijk omdat ze er zeker depressief van werd en dat is zeker niet tof op die leeftijd.
Haar verwennen mag wel gebeuren maar ik vind dat je ook niet teveel van het goede mag geven want anders gaat ze lichtgevoelig zijn en gaat ze commentaar en/of kleine pesterijen altijd als een catastrofe beschouwen.

Ik zou zeggen dat je best contact blijft met verwen haar niet teveel met speeltjes en eten dat ze alleen wilt eten, laat haar ook dingen eten die goed voor haar zijn en die ze bijvoorbeeld niet zo graag eet als haar lievelingseten, zo zal ze wat karakter opbouwen.

Je kind slagen is nooit goed en ik zou zeggen van zo voort te blijven doen maar met dit bedoel ik niet dat je haar ongestraft laat als ze iets stout heeft gedaan. Dus geef haar een verdiende straf als ze het verdiend, dit is voor haar eigen goed.

Het kan dat ze geregeld zo gaat reageren als iemand iets stout zegt tegen haar of als ze gestraft word, maar ja.. ze is nu eenmaal een kind en gaat altijd kleine dingen als groot beschouwen.

----------


## essie30

bedankt voor je reactie,
ik ben vanmiddag op school geweest en met de juf gepraat en ik ben er van overtuigt dat het een kwestie van aandacht vragen is.
immers negatieve aandacht is ook aandacht toch..
mijn dochter beseft niet dat ze mij hiermee pijn doet..
heb de hele middag zitten denken of ik misschien wat fout doe..
en heb maar besloten om het maar op een andere manier aan te pakken.
ik haal van de week een "zielige film" op bij de videotheek en laat dan eens zien wat andere kindjes mee te schaften hebben ik denk (en hoop) dat ze daar wel van onder de indruk is.
ik laat haar ook echt duidelijk merken dat ik haar gedrag helemaal niks vind..
ik heb het namelijk al op een rustige manier geprobeerd en ik ben ook boos geweest en nu maar zo
ik vind t best moeilijk hoor...
hopende dat dit maar gauw weer overwaait
groetjes van esther

----------


## crestfallensoul

Wel dat kan een probleem zijn, op die leeftijd daar al aan denken is nooit goed, hoewel het idd een stukje aandacht trekken kan zijn....
Als je voor jezelf het gevoel hebt dat het alleen een schreeuw om aandacht is dan zou ik ,al is ze eigelijk te jong daarvoor, haar confronteren met 1 of 2 beelden van de dood.......... laat haar maar zien of ze er zo ook uit wilt zien, is dit wat ze wilt etc....
Pas dan zal ze miss gaan beseffen wáár ze eigelijk over praat, dus een soort van schrikeffect teweeg brengen........ of dit wekrt kan ik niet beoordelen maar dat zou ik doen als er geen andere oplossingen meer zijn.
Verwennen om deze reacties te voorkomen is juist haar laten zien dat het bij jou een heel goed effect heeft en dat is helemaal fout.

Groetjes en sterkte, Peter

----------

